# Trenbolone enanthate



## fredlabrute (Mar 26, 2010)

I was looking for tren ace but my source just has tren enanthate.I know that enanthate implies long acting ester but can i expect same king of results than with Tren A.If it has a longer half-life does it mean more side effects. It has 250mg per ml.All opinions are welcome!


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 26, 2010)

i did mean kind instead of king, don't know what to stack with Test? Masteron,Primo,Tren,Boldenone...Want lean gains,density and strenght of a bull!


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 26, 2010)

I believe the only difference is A is a short ester and E is long ester. Thebthing with tren is 'dialing in' the dose so that you get results with as little of the bad sides as possible. It's easier with a short ester because you get feedback quickly and can tweak the dose accordingly. With the longer ester (Tren E), you may have to just deal with the sides because you won't know how you react to a lower/higher dose for a while.

This info is just from what I've read... I don't have any first hand knowledge. So heavyiron, Dragon or more qualified people can set you straight...


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 26, 2010)

Have you ran any tren before?  I find tren e to have less sides, with one exception. If you take more than you can handle, it takes a lot longer to get out of you system then tren A does.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I believe the only difference is A is a short ester and E is long ester. Thebthing with tren is 'dialing in' the dose so that you get results with as little of the bad sides as possible. It's easier with a short ester because you get feedback quickly and can tweak the dose accordingly. With the longer ester (Tren E), you may have to just deal with the sides because you won't know how you react to a lower/higher dose for a while.
> 
> This info is just from what I've read... I don't have any first hand knowledge. So heavyiron, Dragon or more qualified people can set you straight...



I've said this over and over again, you are spot on bro.  

Tren E should only be taken by those who have used tren A in the past, IMHO.  For the reasons you described above.


/V


----------



## ZECH (Mar 27, 2010)

If you have never used tren a before, you can start at 50mg/day and you will probably see some good results. But like the others said, I would not recommend it for a first cycle at all.


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 27, 2010)

My second cycle, first one has been run on Deca and Test E,200 mg ew and 500 mg ew respectively!!!With exceptional results ,will post some pics soon!!!


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't have access to tren A, just Tren E. And it' sold at 250 mg per ml !


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 27, 2010)

I kind of hesitate because i like what i've read on boldenone, would it be safer for a second timer????


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 27, 2010)

I have the same sort of issue mate i ordered tren a but got tren e and now im not sure what dose i should run as i cant afford to look else where due to not recieving goods, so anyone any advice about dose would be cool, sorry fredlabrute didnt mean to jump the thread mate.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 27, 2010)

200 mg/ week is generally a well tolerated dose that is quite effective.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weldingman (Mar 27, 2010)

Dont run tren e untill u have atleast ran tren a 5 or 6 times. Sites are about the same, but A leaves u very fast and e dont, I love this compound Tren e on certain cycles though, guys please know ur dosages and durations with this very potent compound. This shit can cause major sides. Very Very strong Steroid. As with anadrol, Holatestin, cheqh drops, HgH , Isulin, be very careful. These are very strong and fatal compounds if not use correctly.


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 28, 2010)

i have ran most compounds in the past years and i have respected all of them, i have never had any problems due to the fact i do everything to keep myself safe. With tren e i will show it the respect it deserves and hope i dont have any problems.


----------



## aja44 (Jun 29, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> i have ran most compounds in the past years and i have respected all of them, i have never had any problems due to the fact i do everything to keep myself safe. With tren e i will show it the respect it deserves and hope i dont have any problems.



I have been reading up on Tren as a 2nd cycle.  Curious to know what you ended up dosing at, for how long?  Did you stack anything with it?  What did you use for PCT and again dosage and how long?

Thanks,


----------



## martialartsman (Jun 30, 2010)

Well i started my cycle of test and tren e, i ran 600mg test wk and 300mg tren e, i upped the dose at week 6 as i had no sides at all and finished the cycle at 800mg test and 500mg tren e and i have to say that dose suited me. Im 39 and have used most things so i was well aware of all that could go wrong. I will use tren e again at around the same dose. This is just my opinium.
Cheers for all the advice guys.


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

like pirate said i responded well to tren e at 200mg wk. the only difference is i got severe nightmares on tren e and not on tren ace. and sweating bad at night. i dont get anysides from anydosage of any steroids except the tren e for some reason. it could of been the batch i got, i mean it was good but i cant think of anyother reason for nightmares and sweating. but overall i liked it. if you cant find your tren ace make it yourself. theres places that show you how picture by picture. thats what i do with tren ace. you can find everything in the homeland.


----------



## TooOld (Sep 19, 2010)

I have some Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate (tren q). I'm assuming this is a long ester too and am a bit leery on using it since I've never used any tren in a cycle before. Would I be wise to try Tren E first in a cycle?


----------



## Grozny (Sep 20, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> I was looking for tren ace but my source just has tren enanthate.I know that enanthate implies long acting ester but can i expect same king of results than with Tren A.If it has a longer half-life does it mean more side effects. It has 250mg per ml.All opinions are welcome!



... 100mg trenbolone acetate eod or 250mg trenbolone enanthate e4d, stacked with testosterone (e.g. propionate 150mg eod) for 12-18 weeks. Supplemented with 150mg of zinc daily.


----------



## The Powersource (Sep 21, 2010)

TooOld said:


> I have some Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate (tren q). I'm assuming this is a long ester too and am a bit leery on using it since I've never used any tren in a cycle before. Would I be wise to try Tren E first in a cycle?


 
Thats whats being called parabolan these days. If you get a good batch it's titties and milk bro. I think it's the best.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 22, 2010)

go for tren enan its much more cheaper tren hexa and both prods are slow acting products, and given weekly injections  and a full cycle shoulnd't be that different from one another.


----------



## heatherallen (Sep 25, 2010)

*head allen*



VictorZ06 said:


> I've said this over and over again, you are spot on bro.
> 
> Tren E should only be taken by those who have used tren A in the past, IMHO. For the reasons you described above.
> 
> ...


hey any body know how i can make tren ,and were can i get the powder to mix thanks guys


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2010)

heatherallen said:


> hey any body know how i can make tren ,and were can i get the powder to mix thanks guys


 
you need to start praying to the Gods of Tren . . if their fortune favours you, they will piss tren from the skys . .  just make sure you have some sterile vials


----------



## TooOld (Sep 26, 2010)

The Powersource said:


> Thats whats being called parabolan these days. If you get a good batch it's titties and milk bro. I think it's the best.



Thanks. I'm giving it a shot at 300mg a week.


----------



## heatherallen (Sep 26, 2010)

*tren*

hey people i lost a lot of hard earned cash buying tren ,guy got my money and ran, so im wondering does anybody know were i can get the powder to make it . i have a back ground in labs so i know my way around. just need in formation on equment, tren powder and instructions, or sites . it would be greatly appricated.


----------



## weldingman (Sep 27, 2010)

Iv always have had all around better results with Tren A. Potent shit, can be more exspensive than tren E in the long run and more pins, but it has always made me happy at blasting weights.


----------



## weldingman (Sep 27, 2010)

Tren is very simple to make.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2010)

geez I run it at 300mg a week with great result's


----------



## heatherallen (Sep 27, 2010)

hey man you look great .would you know any sites that give info on making tren ,were to get powder eg eg thanks


----------



## heatherallen (Sep 27, 2010)

would you know any sites that give info on making tren ,were to get powder eg eg thanks for help realy need it have show coming up and my sorse f... me over.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2010)

heatherallen said:


> would you know any sites that give info on making tren ,were to get powder eg eg thanks for help realy need it have show coming up and my sorse f... me over.


 
google homeade tren


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 28, 2010)

I get on well with tren e but never tried tren a, hear you have alot more chance of getting tren cough ect from tren a but not sure if thats true or not.


----------



## G3 (Sep 28, 2010)

heatherallen said:


> hey man you look great .would you know any sites that give info on making tren ,were to get powder eg eg thanks


 

Here ya go, bro 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/108913-making-tren-your-furry-friends.html


----------



## heatherallen (Oct 1, 2010)

hey man thanks for info .question,norandren is that deca and if so how do i make, a get sup ? thanks again


----------



## G3 (Oct 2, 2010)

UncleZ sells raw powders iirc.


----------

